# "Good friends don't let friends lift deeps"



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Fischer also says "Harvest early and often..."


(Has Oliver been throwing the memos away without reading them again?) 
If they filled most of those it looks like a fine crop anyway.


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

So the first pic I assume is ole odfrank himself.

And the second one is Kris Kristofferson, and the guy from that Pink Panther movie?

Sorry couldnt help myself, I am only kidding!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, Peter Sellers with a beard!! 
It is California and I'll bet odfrank has connections.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yes, I only use Hollywood stars to help me pull my crop, and Lindsey Lohan and Paris Hilton give us back massages afterwards to sooth our aching muscles. Jim has bee call Kris Kristofferon many a time. I will have to ask Claude if he is mistaken for Peter Sellers. I pulled most of this one ton crop wearing that sleeveless veil, but gave up near the end because we got to grumpy hive. I was manning the blower.


----------

